# LIGRC Getting started in the field



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

This Wednesday, March 21, the LIGRC's meeting will have as its program GETTING STARTED IN THE FIELD. The meeting is open to members as well as non-members. There will be a puppy that will be used for demonstration.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You should have someone video it, and if it comes out pretty good you could sell the CD's (DVD, whatever) for a reasonable cost as a fund raiser, or just as an educational item.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that's a good idea.


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

And of course I stayed on Long Island whelping a litter until the 19th. I would be interested in a video myself. Turns out Jessie could care less about a gun going off and I am ordering books and other items for training this week.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

JessiesGirl said:


> And of course I stayed on Long Island whelping a litter until the 19th. I would be interested in a video myself. Turns out Jessie could care less about a gun going off and I am ordering books and other items for training this week.


Too bad. You would have met someone who was important in the startup of the hunt test program when it was NAHRA.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a heads up for those who shoot video of any dog work. Most cameramen tend to fixate on marks as they're thrown, instead of showing dog & handler. It's good to have a shot of each gun station as a bird is thrown, but edit it in with lots more footage of dog & handler. You learn more about dogs, and about handling that way. Words of experience.....

EvanG


----------

